# New Bohogroves ipod, kindle, ipad, iphone cases and skins available.



## bohogrovesdotcom (Apr 15, 2012)

Check out BohoGroves.com Custom Iphone, Ipad, kindle cases and skins

You wont be upset. Also, please tell me what you think of my designs.
One of a kind designs

Http://www.bohogroves.com

Please tweet, pin, share, and +1 for me!!!

Http://www.bohogroves.com


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Your link needs to be fixed.  You have http twice and it will not work.

I looked around a bit.  The designs look interesting, but the site could be easier to navigate.


----------

